# getting a dog? yes or no?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there

just wondered if people could give me an insite in to dogs.  always had dogs when growing up, but at the moment i have a cat, my little baby cat who is my life and my baby. the thing is been wanting to get a Chihuahua, but worried about the cat.  i really really dont to upset the cat, i have a fear that he will get upset and run off and not come home...... or that he wont like coming home as he doenst feel safe or something.  

so i dont know what to do for the best to be honest. he is my baby and dont want to upset him, i wouldnt be happy if i knew i upset him. 

we tried to adopt the cat that lives in our garden at christams, and he hated it!!!!! but is that cuz its a cat, would he be better with a dog? (and a dog smaller than him at that!!!) 

can anyone give me and advice


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

We have both. I had an 18 month old cat and then DP moved in with her 18 month old Westie. The dog only has access to the kitchen and conservatory but of course the cat goes everywhere and just loves staring at the dog from a room that he is not alllowed in or on the top of the garden fence. I'm sure she would stick 2 fingers up at him if she could  . They have a total love/hate relationship. If we go away, he goes to the kennels and she stays at home and is fed by the neighbours. When we get home and haven't yet picked the dog up, she wonders round the house looking for him. I love them both and wouldn't be without either but just remember the golden rule - the cat will always win!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

When we got our dog the cat moved upstairs and refused to come down  , for 6 years she lived upstairs, ate up there and used the window for getting in & out (its a dormer roof). The dog was put down about 2 years ago and the cat immediately came down - it was like she knew he wasnt coming back, she was happy to eat on the floor, use the door etc....

Mum wants another dog but wont get one now until the cat has gone to feline heaven (she is about 15 now) as she doesnt want to distrupt her life again, or traumatise her in her old age.

Unfortunately you wont know how your cat behaves unless you bring a dog into the house - and it could be too late by then...  do you have a friend you could dog sit for so you can see how it goes for a few weeks?

R
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think dogsitting would give a true impression of what it would be like.

Some dogs who aren't used to cats will go for them whereas when you get a puppy it becomes used to the cat
xxx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

My cat (6 yrs old) can't stand my dog - she just tolerates her and gives her a bop on the nose if she gets too boisterous.
Have you thought about fostering an older dog from your local dogs home/rspca?
There are a lot of older dogs (5 yrs +) who don't get adopted out because people just want puppies.  By fostering you give them a break from the kennel environment and their energy level is lower so cats like mine wouldn't get so annoyed. And its not permanent for you so its less of a commitment if it dosen't work out.
If I were to do it again, i'd get an older dog, we got adopted ours when she was 4 months thinking if it was a puppy they'd both get used to each other - but it didn't work out like that  .
Still, they do both sometimes sleep together - I think when they forget for a moment  !!

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

I have 2 cats and a puppy ( devil puppy  ) and one of my cats is friends with my dog and they eat/sleep together etc but my other cat wont be in same room as him  
We live in a three storey house so cats have access to all three floors but dog is only allowed downstairs

It is a case of you wont know until you try as cats all react differently

x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Like you, we'd like a dog or two, but like Stalyvegas, we have decided to wait until our 2 furbaby cats go to cat heaven, (they were 17 in April)
I just think it'd be too much for them to introduce a dog now in their twilight years!

Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------

